# New Hardwood Floors = Strange Natural Gas Odor



## LawnGuyLandSparky

If the installation of the flooring caused a gas leak, you would smell it all the time, not just when you're using the range or dryer.


----------



## Vlade Divac

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> If the installation of the flooring caused a gas leak, you would smell it all the time, not just when you're using the range or dryer.


Right. The first time the gas tech came out, he found a small leak behind the oven. But it wasn't strong enough to smell. I'm wondering if there's a phenomenon of fumes/chemicals being attracted to extreme heat sources and causing that kerosene-like smell.


----------



## fierysun

Did the installers use the urethane glue method of installation or nail down? If they used the glue method it could be the off-gassing of the glue that you smell. I went to the Alston website but there was no materials sheet for their adhesive.


----------



## jcalvin

We see a lot or reclaimed wood installed in WNC and it is common for the mills to "gas" the lumber before resale. Some of the lumber has been outside in free ranges of bugs for years. They do this to kill the bugs.


----------



## Kris ti

*Strange gas/kersene odor*

Hi, I'm also having the same problem. I had my floors finished 2 days ago and have had a strange kerosene like smell when I use my gas stove and dryer. Has your problem resolved itself. I'm very nervous because I'm pregnant and have a toddler in the house. What did your gas company say?


----------



## Barnbldr78

same thing here too. found out on another site that it has to do with the burning off of the fumes from staining & finishing.


----------



## mrsbanke

we just re-did our wood floors and now the dryer is smelling like lighter fluid. i see i'm not the only one.. but never saw if its still okay to use it... it doesnt smell to good... but my clothes our dirty!!


----------



## cbosleeds

*Reclaimed Woods*

I did some work with a railway sleeper company recently, and apparently this is a well-known problem with reclaimed treated woods for indoor use. I would have expected this to happen with treated sleepers (especially those treated with creosote), but its a surprise to hear it happening for woods specifically bought for indoor flooring.


----------



## rjordan392

The smell is coming from the heat source. When the undetectable fumes from the flooring reach the heat source flame, then a change takes place and then they are detectable. All who noticed these fumes should first open some windows and use an exhaust fan whenever cooking or using any gas fired appliance. I don't know if these fumes are toxic but open the windows to be safe. I first noticed these fumes when I changed over to a newer model gas stove more then 20 years ago and after I applied urethane to a nearby door. The weather was humid and it took a few days for the urathane to cure. After the cure, no fumes were detectable. So whenever I do uratnane work, these fumes re-appear. My home originally had a 50's type gas range and I did not have a problem with fumes. Like others, I thought the appliance was faulty and I learned from the gas company that the new appliance burns gas more efficiently and so it will also burn fumes more efficiently; thus we have detectable fumes because of the chemical change.

Now a flooring job is much bigger and may need a longer time to cure. If all can keep the humidity low, 50% or less, this will help speed curing. Keep track of the day to day indoor humidity, it may take up to two weeks or more to cure. But those who still notice fumes after a few weeks should contact the installer and manufacturer for further assistance.
Also take note if the fumes seem weaker. This tells you the curing is taken its good ole time curing.
Hopefully for all, the cure process will complete or you and the flooring industry have a problem.
FYI:
On the contractors forum, there is a flooring installer shown using a respirator. So if the fumes are objectable while he applies the stain and finish coats, you are experiencing the same when a heat source is being used. I believe the directions for stain and finish coats indicate to open windows when applying.


----------



## doosea

*gas smell*

Hi,
I don't mean to high jack this thread but I have the gas smell too. I am going to put down an engineered floor next week but I have the kerosene/unburned natural gas smell from my gas stove and gas dryer now. 
The morning after my wife painted a door, and closet with enamel paint with out opening any windows we had the very bad smells from both of our appliances. We could smell the paint for at least 36 hours. I'm just wondering if the first person had done any painting with enamel prior to getting a new floor?


----------



## mdgrover

*seems there is a correlation*

We just had almost our entire first floor replaced over the past three weeks. Unfinished hardwood was installed (glued and nailed), then it was sanded, stained, and polyurethane applied - all in the house during pretty hot and humid weather. We have had a lot of staining and painting done inside the house over the past week as well. Since then we have noted the same kerosene smell in both the clothes coming out of the dryer as well as from the dryer vent outside. One of the only rooms that did not have the new floor installed is the laundry room, but it is on the same floor, and the fumes from the various stages of the flooring process have certainly been exposed to the dryer. We don't have a gas stove, and the only other gas appliances we have are the furnace (unused as the moment) and water heater - and we haven't noticed any strange smells coming from the water heater.

We have done a lot of painting in this house in the past (almost all interior latex - not enamel) and have never noticed the smell from the dryer, but this is the first time we have had staining, gluing, and polyurethane used in the house (and we've used a lot!). We will wait a couple weeks and see if the smell starts to subside. In the meantime we're keeping the windows open as much as possible.


----------



## acobb

Hey Vlade, We just had hurricane windows put in our home and have had a strong odor in our home since installation on Tuesday---I am having the same problem with my dryer and the kerosene like odor going into the clothes and being very intense in the dryer. Did you get any answers as to how long it will last?? It is so strong. ac


----------



## hellhouse

*Kerosene/Propane smell in appliances after finishing floors*

PLEASE HELP! I am experiencing the same problems with a gas smell coming from my dryer after installing hardwood floors. I am also concerned because this smell is also in my refrigerator/freezer. It also emits the same smell when I turn on my electric range and oven. 

I am wondering how long this will end up taking to go away and if it's toxic. I have small children and am concerned that it could make us sick. I am keeping the windows open as much as possible, however it has rained most every day. Does anyone have any advice/thoughts on getting the smell out of my appliances and home.


----------



## rjordan392

When I purchased my home, the existing gas range served me well and for about 10 years and during this time I did some painting and polyurathane work throughout the house. During these years I never had a gas like smell coming from my range. But when I decided to upgrade to a new one, all was well until I decided to put another coat of polyurathane on the kitchen door. I took the door outside to do this. When it was dry to the touch, I reinstalled the door. Within minutes, I noticed a strong odor coming from the range. I thought the gas company added something to the gas. When their serviceman arrived, he noticed the smell and asked if I did any painting and I pointed to the door. 
His explanation was that the newer appliances burn fuel more efficiantly and this is what causes the smell. But I think its really the formula's used in the stain and polyurathane products.
When my kitchen door was fully dry, the odor ceased.

So I believe this applys to your new hardwood floors because of the stain and finish coats that need time to cure. Your best coarse I believe would be to keep the house as dry as possible (low humidity) and use fans in the rooms where harwood flooring was installed. In dry weather, I think your floors should be fully cured in about a week. If not, then call your contractor and ask for a solution.


----------



## bonsaidi

We just stained and applied polyurethane to bookshelves that we built into our basement. Since we applied the polyurethane, I smell the gas odor, similar to natural gas when ever I use the stove or the dryer. Guess we just need to wait for it to dry.


----------



## qchawkfan

The fumes that are in the air from your stain/varnish/paint - yes, even latex paint are chemically reacting with the heat source - giving the whole NEW charcoal lighter smell.
We just had a technician from MidAmerican Energy here - for the same reason. Years of refinishing wood projects and one day I touch up some trim in the house.... The tech said that the petroleum based substance is the culprit - and he said there have been crazy experiences involving a dog flea dip causing the odor - and even various latext paints.
A bit embarrassing, but better safe than sorry. The tech also said that the NEW odor is TOXIC and air out the room. You may not smell this with a furnace or water heater because those are vented to the outside.

He said the odor will stop once the product has cured, not just dried.


----------



## jjoliver

Like everyone else, we had new hardwood floors installed and finished in our home. After the coats of polyurethane on the kitchen, dining room and foyer floors, the kerosene smell was prevalent in our dryer, AND our refridgerator/freezer and IT'S STILL THERE. The last coat was applied on 3/15/10 and we can't use our dryer and the food and ice in the freezer have the same strong smell. Is the food in the freezer still good or do we throw it out? How long do we have to wait? Do we need a new refridgerator/freezer and dryer? Tried placing charcoal in the dryer and baking soda in the fridge and freezer. No success yet. Are there no solutions to this problem and if not, why aren't we told of this BEFORE the work begins?


----------



## nflmvp

jjoliver said:


> Like everyone else, we had new hardwood floors installed and finished in our home. After the coats of polyurethane on the kitchen, dining room and foyer floors, the kerosene smell was prevalent in our dryer, AND our refridgerator/freezer and IT'S STILL THERE. The last coat was applied on 3/15/10 and we can't use our dryer and the food and ice in the freezer have the same strong smell. Is the food in the freezer still good or do we throw it out? How long do we have to wait? Do we need a new refridgerator/freezer and dryer? Tried placing charcoal in the dryer and baking soda in the fridge and freezer. No success yet. Are there no solutions to this problem and if not, why aren't we told of this BEFORE the work begins?


I'm late to the party but I also have the same issue, although I'd describe the smell as "hot dryer" and the cause is either stained/varnished woodwork or painted concrete, rather than wood flooring.

My problem is that is has been a number of weeks since any painting, staining or varnishing has been done and the smell is still overpowering when I use the dryer or gas range...the dryer is especially strong. To verify this problem, it was suggested by someone with the gas company that I light some candles to see if the problem existed, without use of the dryer or stove. The problem did exist, but it was not as strong as either the stove or dryer.

It's getting cold here and leaving windows open is not a feasible option. Other than waiting for the problem to subside, does anyone have any other suggestions?

Any help would be greatly appreciated since this has now been going on for more than a month.


----------



## jjoliver

*gas smell*

I know exactly what you're going through. Fortunately, for us we had our floors replaced in the summer. Windows and time were our best friends!!! We put charcoal on a tray in our dryer and our stove. Other than that, time was what all it took. It's the poly-coating on the floors and it just needs time to cure. Sadly, nobody tells you this in the beginning and it's quite a surprise. Took us almost a month!! Good luck!!!


----------



## leowilson

I thought that my gas dryer had gone loco....or maybe it was me!When I opened the door to get the clothes out of the dryer, a horrid smell of kerosene was coming off the clothes!!! Scared to turn it back on, thinking the house may blow up...instantly started trolling Google, and found that everything that you all are posting must be correct! My question is, we are remodeling the basement (Where the Gas Dryer is) and we are polyurethaning the concrete floors. How long is this smell going to last??? I am going to have to take the clothes to the laundry mat to dry them, because the smell is horrible!!!:furious:


----------



## Doc Sheldon

Hi, Leo. Reading through the thread, it seems like it's taking up to around a month for some of the others. Of course, that'll vary by the amount of work you did, your temp/humidity and the amount of air circulation you have in your home.


----------



## leowilson

Do you know what the temp/humidity should be? It is around 40 degrees where I am, and not really able to open windows....although I would and wear coats if it will help with the smell LOL, The laundry room is 14X9, and the room we are currently working in. I wondered if I hurry up and finish this room, close the doors after it cures when I am working on the rest of the basement if this will help?


----------



## Doc Sheldon

At this point, Leo, I'm going to step back and let someone that specializes in treatments respond... not my area of expertise.


----------



## leowilson

Thank you for your honesty!!!!!


----------



## ront02769

If one has a gas appliance with a pilot light, and one uses solvent based urethane or oil based paint or many different flooring products, one will get that weird smell. It is not dangerous...and does go away...but the time involved dends on your individual circumstances such as product used, amount, weather, tightness of house, and many others. Ron


----------

